# Good Guy Ace Hardware keeping idiots alive during the Christmas light season



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They should add the line: "You should be smart enough to know which end of your Christmas lights should be plugged into your outlet or cord.... after all, you didn't screw it up that way _last_ year, did you?"


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Good on them.

If you're the type of person who can't figure out how to run a set of Christmas lights _towards_ the receptacle, handling exposed 120V is the last thing you need.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I heard HD is following suit, kind of......they are introducing a 24 hr waiting period on the purchase of so called 'suicide cord' materials. :shifty:


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Someone explain to me why you would EVER need a male to male cord. I'm not getting it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Creating ads for cords that _do not _exist on the market is helpful how?


~CS~


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazon sells a Dual-Male-12-Gauge-Connection-Extension Cord.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Amazon sells a Dual-Male-12-Gauge-Connection-Extension Cord.



Any
M to M cords i can find are for computers or speakers Joe

~CS~


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Here it us.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

While i'm sure non-nrtl products can be procured on the wonderful world wide web, i highly doubt we'll see many sold as the norm in any given hardware chain Joe

Yet perhaps i've missed it ......

Either Ace is openly trying to out their _domestic_ competition , or they are marketing_ disingenuously_ via engineering scare tactics 

which is it?

~CS~


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

dspiffy said:


> Someone explain to me why you would EVER need a male to male cord. I'm not getting it.


Thats the big thing happening in society these days. Were all used to male/female cords and now everyone is up in arms because male/male and female/female cords are unacceptable.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

not to mention....:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:








~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> Someone explain to me why you would EVER need a male to male cord. I'm not getting it.


There are people in this world who do dumb things.

They hand up all their Christmas lights, and then go to plug them into the outlet or extension cord............ and realize their lights are all up with the _wrong end _towards the power source.

Simple fix, they think! "I'll just buy a cord with two male ends!"

Bzzzt. You'd never be able to buy one as no manufacturer will make one when they can't get a listing for it due to being so frikkin' dangerous. I'll bet every DIY and hardware store in the country has at least one request a day on average this time of year for such a product. Many end up buying a cord and a replacement male end and go home to make their own suicide cord.

Hopefully, you can understand why they would be so dangerous.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

had problems with this when I was in military. had discharge hoses for radioactive coolant heat traced. there would be a formal work procedure to do the mechanical hookup for the piping flanges and testing, then the mechanics would realize the cord ends were backwards and replace the female end w/a male end. because it's just 120 volts. and anyone can be an "electrician" :whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

millelec said:


> had problems with this when I was in military. had discharge hoses for radioactive coolant heat traced. there would be a formal work procedure to do the mechanical hookup for the piping flanges and testing, then the mechanics would realize the cord ends were backwards and replace the female end w/a male end. because it's just 120 volts. and anyone can be an "electrician" :whistling2:


Here's an article about sailors getting radiation illness because of the melt down in Japan. 


http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...fukushima-nuclear-rescue-efforts-2849006.html


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Here's an article about sailors getting radiation illness because of the melt down in Japan.
> 
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...fukushima-nuclear-rescue-efforts-2849006.html


Thanks Wirenuting. this article is getting a lot of attention from the ex-navy crowd, mainly throwing the bs flag on the still water being the source. know a guy that was an OOD on one of the carriers, he said they had surface contamination on the ship itself from the plume.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

millelec said:


> Thanks Wirenuting. this article is getting a lot of attention from the ex-navy crowd, mainly throwing the bs flag on the still water being the source. know a guy that was an OOD on one of the carriers, he said they had surface contamination on the ship itself from the plume.


When I was in and because of working with ordnance & special weapons, exposure was something we were told about. Remember that the CO could raise your exposure limit as needed to preform the job.
I'm sure that is what they had to do with the surface contamination. 
I was surprised to read about the desalination plants letting it thru.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> Someone explain to me why you would EVER need a male to male cord. I'm not getting it.


Ive done it once, to restore power for someone over night. It was removed the next day.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe Ace's marketing mentality can outlaw pennies in their establishment next, seen them evil little bits of copper do BAAAAAAAAADDDD things ....~CS~


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

480sparky said:


> There are people in this world who do dumb things.
> 
> They hand up all their Christmas lights, and then go to plug them into the outlet or extension cord............ and realize their lights are all up with the _wrong end _towards the power source.
> 
> ...


So you're telling me there are people dumb enough to hang their Christmas lights without lining up the ends properly and NOT think to simply turn one set around . . . but SMART enough to MAKE a male to male cord using an extension cord and a replacement plug . . . ?

I presume these are the same people that wrap their splices in duct tape?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> So you're telling me there are people dumb enough to hang their Christmas lights without lining up the ends properly and NOT think to simply turn one set around . . . but SMART enough to MAKE a male to male cord using an extension cord and a replacement plug . . . ?
> 
> I presume these are the same people that wrap their splices in duct tape?


No. I'm saying they're do dumb to know how to hang their lights correctly, and too LAZY to correct it safely.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think we should keep in mind this is not Ace's thing. It is one local shop's sign.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So {enter local shop owners name} is out to do us a public service informing those dumber than a bag of potatoes .....:thumbsup::no::thumbup::laughing::jester:~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> I think we should keep in mind this is not Ace's thing. It is one local shop's sign.


what else is this _save the planet from itself _crusader up to Pete? ~CS~


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

How is Darwin supposed to do his job with signs like this around?



Speedy Petey said:


> Saw this on Reddit


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You guys are giving the store a hard time, but they wouldn't be putting that sign up if repeated customers didn't keep asking for the product/service. At least the Store guys were smart enough to know that doing that was not OK.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ace the helpful place promoting the contingent of DIYers from sea to freakin' shining sea....:whistling2::no:~CS~


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

480sparky said:


> No. I'm saying they're do dumb to know how to hang their lights correctly, and too LAZY to correct it safely.


In the colder climates, the homeowners, generally hang their holiday lights on Thanksgiving Friday. It's been unseasonably cold here. I still wouldn't consider a hookup like that.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

That's when I do mine. Last year was the first year I hung any in maybe 10 years, and I went all out. This year I didnt have time to do any. And all of my extension cords have the proper ends.

I have, in the past, ground down the wider blade of a polarized extension cord so I could plug it into the end of a set of Christmas lights.


----------

